# Canon S95



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Picked one up last night. The other was looking for a camera so I went out to get one after reading reviews for a couple days, I ended up giving her my old A series which is pretty sharp, she did comment she liked the new black one, I told her go buy one then its mine.

Will grab some pics when its not so dull outside. I must say really impressed with the indoor shots so far very bright. The camera feels as solid as a rock, no lens wobble and is built in Japan, rare now a day. Its responsive, has tons of menu options, programmable buttons including the front ring round the lens with maybe 18 options for that ring alone, I use it for exposure adjustment on the fly. The TFT LCD is super sharp and large. I did grab an extra battery for it but was only 14 bucks. Has RAW images, HD stereo video, HDR, F2 lens and so on and so on. Like the feel of the lil bugger heavy yet tiny. Compared identical shots from the new G12 to the S95 and I called it a toss up with 7 going to the G12 and 5 going to the S95. Stevesdigicam and DPreview have it on site. It looks simple it nature but has a whack of stuff to play with actually

More on this one at some point

http://theonlinephotographer.typepad.com/the_online_photographer/2010/10/canon-s95-review.html

http://www.canon.ca/inetCA/products?m=gp&pid=4690#_010


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Some real life pics despite the Xmas ones she took for us. Have to admit these are about 1/4 the orig size and still look good. Using the flash as a fill flash worked well brought out some colors and textures. So far happy with it

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62039


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Darn nice sounding watch, with a huge sensor. From this review, sounds like the level of manual control is on par, or better, than my Fuji.

And it does Camera RAW. You owe it to yourself to get photo editing software (if you don't already have some) and explore the control you get with RAW. Also, depending upon the size of Canon's native files, get Adobe's free DNG Converter utility.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

S95 is a great little camera.

AFAIK, its actually the same as the G12, but in a more compact case.

f2 lens makes it pretty nifty for low light as well. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The pics I took yesterday and added to the thread turned out really well. I agree its same sensor as the G12. I looked at a lot of same pics comparing the G12 to the S95 and in my opinion it was almost 50/50 the G12 having a slight advantage but a slower lens and not as large a screen on the back. The S95 buttons can be set to a lot of things, even the ring around the lens which I use for F stops, the ring around the back buttons for ASA and so on


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I deleted some pics that were in one link in this thread nothing sticks around forever lol

I have posted a lot of pictures this year so far using the new S95. You see them around some indoor flash pics, others in this forum and the private forum.

I love this camera is does not let me down bloody solid piece of work. It's small enough and having gone through larger cameras that I found I did not take with me because of the size of them this little bugger fills the bill. Lot of improvements over the S90 such as full HD video and so on and so on

I snap all pics in both raw and jpeg but don't go to the raw images only if one is very special and for printing large prints

Few things I have ordered today for it..................

First thing is a must. The control ring on the front of the camera is programmable a choice of 18 diff functions. I use it for exposure adjustment.

The little ring on the back of the camera I use for ASA speed, it also can flip through your images turning it or various functions at the four points. It turns way too easy I have found myself by accident adjusting something at the wrong time, like the film speed, buggers me up

So first off this little ring guard that goes on around the control ring to avoid misuse by fumble fingers. Cool eh!










Next off I ordered a grip for it after market. Its the same as the S90 so don't mind the pics. A solid piece machined from a solid block of aircraft-grade aluminium before being glass-bead blasted, black-anodized and nickel-sealed for durability and good looks. It sticks out no further than the lens its self so non intrusive but works










Next the filter adapter. Yes. I want to use a UV on it, I want to use a polarizer and yes I want to use an infrared filter on it. All work fine on this camera the infrared showing amazing results



















I don't want to change the camera I am very happy. Now happier I imagine. I could have done without the grip because the camera finish is non slippery but heck the CAD buck is way up on the US so now was the time. Yep I like the lil bugger one heavy and solid feeling piece of camera. And it has no lens wobble something that always annoyed me when the first auto focus len's came out thought WTF is that my manual focus lens had zero wobble, sometimes I felt we went backwards. The only other button I programmed special was one on the back to quickly change the metering mode

.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The S95, oh not my images


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its very difficult to find my fav images but will post maybe 10 here without going through maybe 1000 taken on it or more. Not many watch pictures though. Most are drastically downsized not a true representation


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just odds and end not going through pages and pages of pics now


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Every day pics in life









oh sorry little bandage two stitches


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyway just some random ones. It give great color. The full size are amazing, they print extremely well and the raw are stunning after adjustment. Again these are downsized cropped crap but gives you an idea

The very first pic is not that girl the rest are same woman despite her changing looks


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The screen looks huge; what is it, 3 inch?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

Yes its exactly 3 inch. A really stunning display. Actually when I get them on the computer I get disappointed until I print the best ones only then is the image better than that TFT display lol


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

These are also with the S95 some amazing results this time again. I don't always shoot pics, it will wear off and go through those stages

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65060


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Great stuff, does it do RAW mode?

BTW, the Omega is being worn upside down in one pic. Not that I mind. No, not at all. :sly:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes - raw. These are all jpegs though

Yes - Omega watch upside down I was drunk lol. And actually I got my boobs mixed up too that one. Those are Chinese boobs with the big tat, you can tell same necklace as in the first pic of my Niagara Falls pics and noticed now too still using pink nail polish wtf. Will get German's boobs up some time soon they are on the car camera, I think I said these were Germany's boobs somewhere. Too many boobs this yr. to deal with.

And the rest of my toys arrived today. The ring around the back controls came last week, no more accidents in changing the film speed that always ticked me off since I use that ring for that. But mind you that B&W pic in this thread was an accident and was shot at something like 2600ASA the effect was great. But that lil ring is a must for this camera.

Installed the grip and filter adapter, both are non intrusive. I like the lil grip actually and worth it.

Can you tell I am back to enjoying photography? Its a phase

.......


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

:rofl: I need say no more.

Keep at it man, whatever "it" is at the moment. :hi:

DPreview gave it a pretty good review, but no boobs in the sample gallery.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I read his review and Stevesdigi cam review first before I bought it.

I will say if you open up my thumbnail images you can see some good detail in these pics. Better than his! Mind you those thumbnail images have been adjusted slightly, color, contrast, sharpness, brightness

By using a very free and simple tool so no magic that is not available to everyone

Here is what I used to adjust those images hence it blew the size up more than double in some of those thumbnails. I use the stand alone version and make sure its v1.3 thats in the zip file. Good and simple little application. I find for flash image enhancement I turn off the auto balance slider. Listen I have photoshop the latest, ACDSEE Pro the latest and various photo appz. I went back to ACDSEE for resizing, cropping all that crap and then went back to a simple free tool to make the other adjustments, weird eh! I just go back to simple!

You know if I had to go back to carrying a huge camera bag all the time, multiple lens's I would most likely not take as many pics

http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm

........


----------

